# So I found a Golden through a rescue for $1150!!!



## looking4goldengirl (Dec 31, 2009)

http://www.gooddogrescue.com/ApplicationGoodDogRescue_2.htm

I am continuing to search craigslist for unwanted older Goldens and came across an 11 month old male today. Vet papers and everything. $100 adoption fee. So once again, keep your fingers crossed for us.


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

Are you serious?! I'm all for spending money to rescue a dog, but that's pretty outrageous if you ask me!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Is that $1150 per dog? That's, wow, way too much.


----------



## looking4goldengirl (Dec 31, 2009)

*Right?!*

Its so upsetting. I'm sure almost everyone who sees that would go to a breeder instead for that much.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I wonder if it's possibly a typo?


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Wow-that sounds like a rescue scam, not a rescue! Are they a 501c3 group?


----------



## looking4goldengirl (Dec 31, 2009)

*Even their mixes go for over $500*

I just cant understand it?


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Looks like they are counting on Supply and Demand of Goldens in NE needing to be rescued. The other breeds are $525.

I know in Massachusetts, there is a smaller supply of adoptable rescues, and most people I know got their rescues from down south. Sounds like this rescue may be taking advantage of that.


----------



## LilTuffGirl (Sep 22, 2009)

Dont' think it's a typo... The Yorkie is $525


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Sounds like a scam to me. There was a "breeder" in my state that was doing that. Any puppies that she bred that weren't sold were then labeled as "rescues", and sold to kind souls who thought they were saving these dogs. They paid a high price, as the "breeder" told tales of all the vet care, etc that she had put into them (false).


----------



## looking4goldengirl (Dec 31, 2009)

*Thats why Im having issues*

Im on Eastern Long Island NY. When a GR is listed its SNATCHED right up, which is great for the dog but not for me LOL If Im not glued to my computer Im always missing out.

Luckily I just happened to check craigslist this morning right as someone posted. It may not be legit, still looking into it. Keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I know that when I was up in Maine with the dogs, I had several people express surprise that both of my boys had come from shelters. It was such a foreign thing to them that there were homeless goldens in shelters. Down here it is very common and we have to do a lot of juggling to get them all out of shelters and into rescues.


----------



## cmichele (Jan 16, 2009)

Geez that's insane.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Where's Jenna????? She's wonderful at finding and fostering needy sweeties. We've had a couple of transports cross country to get the right dog to their forever home. I bet we could do it again.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I would walk away. You can get a dog from a reputable breeder for that price. It is ridulous on why they charge so much. Some of the cost I know can go to transporting the dogs but tha tis just too much. Mixed breeds 525 golden 1150.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Hmmm, the name of the rescue sounds very familiar. I think I know someone who fostered for them. I haven't looked up the rescue, but are they in the NE?


----------



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

All I have to say is yikes.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

That can't be right-I'm with CFGRR, our adopt fee is $250 for each Golden we have in rescue regardless of what medical treatments it may have recieved such as being treated for Heartworms, hip surgery, etc. We do not charge an adoption application fee either. Here is the link to the National Rescue committee-each Golden Ret.Rescue group listed will tell you what their adopt fee is and if there is a fee to submit an application. The dogs offered for adoption through a Golden Rescue come fully vetted and are given a clean bill of health before being available for adoption.

http://www.grca-nrc.org/localrescues.html


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Hmm, nothing on their site that I could find about their 501c3 status.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I guess it's not a typo. The proceeds go to 'Artie's Fund'...
It also says the dogs are driven up from the South...they're being transported....
I bet Jenna could help with finding this member a Golden.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Check with Memphis Area Golden Retriever Rescue, which has a very active rescue/adoption program in several New England states.


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

I'm in South Florida and I'm a member of Everglades Golden Retriever Rescue. 

Adoption fees for puppies 4 months and under are $500. Any dogs older than that are less on a sliding scale. Too bad you're not closer and I can't interest you in a couple of lovely 13 month old sisters who just arrived and are in a foster home. They are Dakota and Summer. Hopefully, since they are a bonded pair, they can be adopted together. In that case, you get a price break!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

fostermom said:


> I know that when I was up in Maine with the dogs, I had several people express surprise that both of my boys had come from shelters. It was such a foreign thing to them that there were homeless goldens in shelters. Down here it is very common and we have to do a lot of juggling to get them all out of shelters and into rescues.



This is the case here too. I browse the shelter available dog lists now and then and the only dogs I ever see are pit mixes, occasionally chows, and some small mix breed dogs sometimes! It's a great thing for the Goldens in this area I guess.. any that do make it to the shelter I assume get picked up by rescues fairly quickly.. but makes it difficult to find one here.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Good Dog Rescue is not registered with the grca-nrc.org nor do I find any 501 tax status on them. While that in itself might not indicate anything is being done improperly I am certainly taken aback by an adoption fee of $1,150. While it says that the proceeds will go to Arties Fund, Artie's surgery and care cost $3,000 so for some reason are they trying to re-coup the money on 3 adoptions??? Also, when going to Artie's Fund page and clicking Who We Are you once again go to Good Dog Rescue. I really don't know whether to consider this a "rescue" or profiteering. Also the disclaimer in the adoption paperwork:

All the rescued dogs are in southern foster homes and will come to New England when they are adopted. Therefore, all our adoptions are long-distance and sight-unseen. That's why we carefully screen the dogs and the applicants to insure a good match and a successful adoption. You will receive extensive information about your dog, including a comprehensive phone conference with his foster mom. However, we realize long distance adoptions are not for everyone and encourage you to look locally for a dog if you’re uncomfortable with our process


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Sunshine Goldens might cover the Long Island area. They are based out of Connecticut.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

There was a rescue scam here as well, they would go through and get all the 'free' dogs and then sell them as rescued from abusive homes, and any of their mixed breed pups that didn't sell became 'rescued from puppy mill' stories and sold as well. Dumb thing on their part is they advertised the dogs for sale on the same listings they got them for free on, and their breeding website and rescue website were all on one site, and sometimes half the litter would be rescued from a puppy mill while the other half were for sale on the breeder site... 

Hope you find your golden, I'm sure he/she is out there!

Lana


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

Not that one report makes for some smoke, or two reports makes for some fire, but this was pretty easy to google:

http://www.ripoffreport.com/Animal-Services/GOOD-DOG-RESCUE/good-dog-rescue-adopter-s-bewa-9y9b3.htm

http://http://www.ripoffreport.com/animal-services/good-dog-rescue/mike-at-good-dog-rescue-don-t-552pc.htm


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

This sounds fishy to me.
Unfortunately there are many, many goldens, mixes and other wonderful dogs available in shelters and by the road down here.
If it is that hard to get a reasonable housepet up there, I wish we would adopt the same laws and outlokk down here.
However, this does sound like profiteering. I do know of one local "rescue" group that transports dogs up north because of the demand. they get the shots and neutering/spaying almost free by having people claim the pets as theirs and then they charge $350 - $500 to the adopters. They seem to make a pretty good living at it, but at least the dogs get homes.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

paula bedard said:


> I guess it's not a typo. The proceeds go to 'Artie's Fund'...
> It also says the dogs are driven up from the South...they're being transported....
> I bet Jenna could help with finding this member a Golden.


For this amount of money, they better be transported in a limo.....

our rescue (grape) is afraid to raise the 250 donation because we want to keep it reasonable..... 1150 is outrageous..........

beth, moose and angel


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

That's horrible. I have a friend on the East Coast looking to rescue who coincidentally sent me that link this week as well. I am very saddened for her because she was turned down by a rescue recently and she has been looking for months.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

They are right here in CT and the reason I recognize the name is because I went to a transport and I believe they were one of the rescues there. I believe they use Peterson's. I'm going to ask a co-worker if this is the rescue he fostered for.


----------



## Jupiter's Human (Aug 22, 2009)

fostermom said:


> I know that when I was up in Maine with the dogs, I had several people express surprise that both of my boys had come from shelters. It was such a foreign thing to them that there were homeless goldens in shelters. Down here it is very common and we have to do a lot of juggling to get them all out of shelters and into rescues.


That is very true. It's difficult to find a rescue golden in Maine...I tried. 

$1150 seems really excessive to me for a rescue dog.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Not sure what this is in dollars but for Daisy and Charlie paid £200.00 each as this helps with the cost of bringing them in from Ireland and Blarney from the dogs trust shelter paid £75.00


----------

